# UK Spouse Visa Timeline Standards for Chennai/Colombo



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,

I thought I'd start a thread where Indian subcontinent settlement visa (spouse) applicants can post and update their visa processing timeline, starting with mine 

*
Country applied from:* Sri Lanka
*Date application submitted:* *Online* 01/10/2014, *docs submitted at VFS* 13/10/2014
*Date documents received by British Deputy High commission:* 13/10/2014
*Projected timeline given:* 42 days in the VFS website below
*Date decision was made:* By email on 25/11/2014 (32 working days)
*Date passport with visa was received:* 27/11/2014 ( 34 working days, 7 calendar weeks)

To check visa centre VFS's standard line: https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/global/index.html#

Better luck to awaiting applicants :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Please post your application timeline


----------



## mrCherry (Nov 19, 2014)

Country applied from: Sri Lanka
Date application submitted: Documents submitted at VFS 18/11/2014
Date documents received by British Deputy High commission: 19/11/2014
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Date decision was made: waiting......
Date passport with visa was received: waiting.....


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

mrCherry said:


> Date application submitted: Documents submitted at VFS 18/11/2014
> *Date documents received by British Deputy High commission: 19/11/2014*


How exactly did you guys receive this confirmation the docs were received by British High Commission?


----------



## mrCherry (Nov 19, 2014)

VFS sends a sms after dispatching the documents to high commission. they charge extra for this service


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

mrCherry said:


> VFS sends a sms after dispatching the documents to high commission. they charge extra for this service


Hi mrCherry, yes I done Premium Lounge and SMS service. 
I recevied the following sms:
"_The visa application for GWF ref no (XXXXXXX) was forwarded to UK Visas and Immigration on 11/13/2014_"

I assumed this just meant they posted it to Chennai. But We have not received any sms/email thereafter to confirm that it was received by British High Commision, as you and Zakmuh have stated you received update saying it was received by British High Commision I am worried.

Thanks


----------



## mrCherry (Nov 19, 2014)

I sent an enquiry through ukvi website and got a reply saying they received the application and processign time is 60 days. i am stressed


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

mrCherry said:


> I sent an enquiry through ukvi website and got a reply saying they received the application and processign time is 60 days. i am stressed


Don't worry, I think that's just their 'standard' answer, as it's the UKvi guideline that chennai process within 60 days. But looking at the link Zakmuh showed, this shows the average can be less (iv seen it fluctuate between 27-51days. Usually hovering around 30). It all depends on if your app has the right evidence and is simple.

So to confirm, neither you nor Zakmuh actually received an SMS/email from British High Commision stating they had recevied the application? Rather it was the sms saying it was 'forwarded' to UKvi?


----------



## gambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Country applied from: Sri Lanka
Documents submitted at VFS 13/11/2014
SMS stating App forwarded to UKVI: 13/11/2014
Projected timeline given: 21-60 days
Date decision was made: waiting......
Date passport with visa was received: waiting.....


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Any more updated on this guys?


----------

